
Ask HN: What are you currently mad about? - orbOfOrthanc
What’s something that is currently frustrating? What is something that is a total waste of time? Etc.
======
quaquaqua1
In the United States, most cities and towns are very forcibly restricting the
number of house/apartments that can be built.

This results in skyrocketing house prices and makes everyone have to work much
longer before they can retire.

~~~
orbOfOrthanc
Going out on a limb here to guess you live in SF :\

~~~
maxharris
I live in LA and I'm mad about this exact same thing! Seattle (where I lived
for awhile recently) isn't much better at all.

